# Wood Flooring or Tiles Cost



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello,

Anybody knows the cost for square meter for wood flooring, or the 50x50cm tiles?

I have a room, 8m x 4m, and thinking of having wood flooring to be good for exercise and work outs, otherwise, conventional tiles.

What would be the material cost, then the labour cost, just estimates if someone had this kind of experience.

Anyone as well know flooring adhesive,grouting with low VOC, as I have allergy issues.

Thank you.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If you get the click fit wood flooring - no glues are used to fix them. We used them in our son's bedroom in UK.
It is available here - but i don't know the cost.
I actually fitted his flooring myself - it was quite easy and good fun!
The planks have a precision profile on each side and they literally click into position with a very nice fit.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If you get the click fit wood flooring - no glues are used to fix them. We used them in our son's bedroom in UK.
> It is available here - but i don't know the cost.
> I actually fitted his flooring myself - it was quite easy and good fun!
> ...


Yeah, but always had problems with those ones, because of heat, they'll buckle up after a while. I guess it depends on the quality.

I guess a trip to ACE might help.

I would have loved a rubberize flooring for sports, to reduce impacts on joints, but the smell is horrible.

The air quality inside and outside apartments, needs attention, especially for little kids. My lungs/nose/sinus are always irritated. I too avoid enclose places where smoking is allowed, like bars, or Shisha houses.

In car, a no smoking signage is there, but still have people: Do you mind me smoking? And I'm, yeah, please don't....and they'll be, ah, ok, no problem, I'll stick my head outside the window and blow outside....

IKEA got flooring? Maybe worth a look.
Thanks Steve


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Yes - i am sure IKEA will have flooring.
The floor should not buckle if you leave an expansion area at the room edges. This is normally hidden with beading that is fixed to the wall or skirting boards.
If it is just for an exercise area - then ACE have those interlocking tiles for outdoor kids play areas. These are quite thick and springy and should not smell!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,

Picture of newly laid click type wood flooring in our UK house








Cheers
Steve


----------

